# Splicing 6 gauge wire



## Seth (Jan 13, 2009)

What is the best way to splice heavy 6 gauge wire for trolling motor connections? I need to wire up the boat for a 24v system and only thing I've found are those "wing style" splicers that you turn to lock the wires together. If I can, I'd prefer to use some sort of inline splice.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would solder it together and then put shrink tube around it. I have soldered every wire connection on my boat and haven't had any problems. Connectors work loose after time.


----------



## Seth (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll see if dad has a solder gun I can borrow. I didn't know if 6 gauge was too big to solder or not.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree..... Solder and shrink tube. I also wrap the joint with 3M electric tape where the insulation was removed and then cover with heat shrink....


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 13, 2009)

bcritch said:


> I agree..... Solder and shrink tube. I also wrap the joint with 3M electric tape where the insulation was removed and then cover with heat shrink....




Ditto........ the best way to go for sure.........


----------



## Zum (Jan 13, 2009)

I solder 6 gauge with a torch.
Never tried a solder gun,it may work fine.


----------



## Seth (Jan 13, 2009)

Would liquid electrical tape work in place of the heat shrink tubing or should I use the heat shrink and then cover that with liquid electric tape?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 14, 2009)

i wouldnt bother will the liquid elect. tape. next to soldering and heat shrink, the second best way would be the heat shrink butt connectors. crimp the hell out of it, and after its melted to the wires, they aint commin loose. you dont need to tape over the heat shrink, but it will help hide it


----------



## sccamper (Jan 18, 2009)

I use butt connectors without the plastic to crimp splice. Then melt solder into the connector. Heat shrink. That is the approved automotive industries standard so I figure thats good enough unless it is going to be wet all the time.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 18, 2009)

I usually put a ring terminal on the end of both wires in question, and then make or purchase a junction block.






Easily serviceable if I have to replace motors, or have another issue. The tough part (crimping soldering etc) is done on a bench, and all I have is a screw to deal with while in the boat.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 25, 2009)

For my heavier connectors I do something similar to Bassboy, except I don't use a terminal board. Screw and nut the two ring terminals together and wrap with a self vucanizing rubber tape and then vinyl electrical tape. Sometimes I'll solder the terminal to the wire, sometimes crimp.


----------



## erau618 (Feb 4, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I usually put a ring terminal on the end of both wires in question, and then make or purchase a junction block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great idea...i may have to use this. It looks a lot easier than most other ways.


----------

